# Berry Screeching!



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

Help! My budgie Berry is making a strange, screeching noise all day and I do not know what he wants! It has been giving me a headache all day! I have turned on the radio, talked to him, gave him some toys, and he still is making a very strange screeching noise! Help!

I recorded the sound he is making... Vocaroo | Voice message

Thanks and help!  :budgie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sounds kinda normal to me. Jay has been doing this the last couple of days more than normal.


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

He has done this before, but today he has been doing it nonstop and flapping his wings at times like he is annoyed with something, but I don't know what!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Mine make that noise when they are energized, like getting ready to eat or enjoying some exercise. I always take it to be them enjoying hearing themselves. Is he maybe wanting out of the cage for a fly...:dunno:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's nothing to be concerned about, it is a normal sound for budgies to make.

Scooter loves making the noise and gets louder and louder as if he's trying to see just how much noise he can make. :laughing: 
I always think it's funny when he does it, the noise doesn't bother me.

As Randy indicated, if Berry is also flapping his wings when he makes the sound, he probably wants to get out of the cage to play and fly. 

If the noise bothers you, it would be a good idea to get some earplugs so you'll have them on hand.*


----------



## audit (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought it would be if he was scared or annoyed with something! Thanks so much, this really clears up a lot! :2thumbs:  I will make sure he has a chance to get out of the cage as soon as I have a budgie proof room


----------

